# Only got 7 eggs



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Had egg collection yesterday and although we had 11 follies, we only got 7 eggs  

We decided to give them all to the recipient and start a fresh cycle in Jan. We felt this way we could give both the recipient and us the best possible chance. 

So, just sitting at home with a sore tummy but feeling strangely quite pleased with myself and hoping my recipient gets a nice BFP for Christmas.

Charlie x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sweetheart, I am so sorry you didn't get as many eggs as you wanted honey    

Can I just say that I am a recipient and without ladies like you I would never get a chance to carry my own child.  I think donating all 7 of your egg to your recipient is a selfless and generous act and I would like to personally thank you on behalf of your recipient as I know she will be just overwhelmed by your decision.

You are a true angel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Sweetheart.. I am so sorry you didnt get enough eggs to share.. Your amazing for donating all   So brave. Good luck in January... We might be cycle buddies, I'm at the Lister as a egg share. 

Lots and lots of Love
Natalie xxx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss TC and Natalie, thank you for your kind words.

Had a scan today and got the go ahead for next cycle  

Best of all, found out my recip got a BFP! Can't tell you how happy I am, feel all warm inside. My last recip got a BFN when I got my BFP and DP and I were absolutely gutted for her  

Fingers crossed for this cycle.... are you still starting this month Natalie?

Charlie x


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss TC,

Just read your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    

What a Christmas pressie, eh??

Charlie x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Miss TC xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

charlie - so sorry you didnt get enough eggs and it was so nice of you to give recipent all your egss i cant imagine how she felt espec when she got her bfp what a wonderful thing you have done


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Charlie,
Just been reading the posts on this thread and had to comment on what a wonderful thing you did for your recipient when you donated all your eggs. And what a marvellous outcome for her too!
All the best of luck for your up-coming cycle!
x


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys   

I am very pleased with myself, I think its probably the most selfless thing i've done so far... 

Even better news today, found out my recip is pg with twins! It brought a tear to my eye. They got frosties too. All from those 7 little eggs!!

I have my E/C next week, so fingers crossed for similar results  

Charlie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

CHarlie I really hope that your EC brings you the same good luck
L x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

charlie - thats so nice little twinnies for your recipent i have my fingers crossed for you hun that you get the same reult with your ec good luck with it


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

That's lovely news, you must have very good eggies!
Good luck for next week x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Charlie,
Just wanted to echo what others have said - what a lovely lovely generous person you are.      .

You so deserve your BFP this cycle - I hope it all goes well.    

Your story really touched me as I am hoping to be an egg sharing recipient in the near future. I was quite shocked when I realised that if the egg donor didn't get enough eggs to share and decided to keep them, that the recipient still had to pay the majority of the cycle costs anyway even thought the cycle was cancelled. I totally understand why this is the case, as it's not the donor's fault, but it would be a disaster for me as I can only afford to fund one cycle, so that would be my chance gone.  

It may have been the same for your recipient - who knows, so what a gift you have given them. You are a Star Charlie.


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the kind words and good wishes.

I had e/c today and we expected 6 and got 11    So, we are very pleased indeed! Just have to keep fingers crossed for good fertilization rate....

LottieMaz - just read your ticker - OMG!! Well done and congratulations to both of you!! (DP went white    when I showed her you both pg at same time, lol!)

Jo Macmillan - Good luck for your future tx, I hope your donor produced lots of eggs. I got 16 on my first round - 8 each   . 

Charlie x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

charlie - thats fabulous new sweetie fingers crossed lots of them fertilise and you get lots of good embies xx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Just spoke to embryologist and although they collected 11 eggs, 5 were immature. So really we got the 6 that we were originally expecting.

Of those 6, 5 fertilised!!!!!  

So we have transfer booked for 10.20 Sun, unless we can go to blast - which would be the icing on the cake!

Charlie x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Charlie_girl!!!! 
Hope you get to blasts hun!!!       

Natalie xxx (a fellow Lister egg sharer)


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

charlie girl - wow thats fabulous finger crossed you get to blasts and get some good ones to put back


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hope you get the result you deserve . Well done.
xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Well done & good luck xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Best of luck sweetie xx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Embryologist rang at 8am on the dot.... 

We have 2x8 cell, 1x7 cell and 1x5 cell - all top grade - so she recommended going to Blast!!!! We also have a 4 cell that stopped growing, but 4 outta 5 aint bad!

So, having Blast transfer hopefully on Tues at 9.30. Tues also happens to be the date my little boy would have been due   so a very poignant day for us. Can't actually believe the timing...

Hope everybody is doing well.

Charlie x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thats fab sweetie fingers crossed for tue and im sure your wee boy will be there watching over you xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Ooh, that sounds like a fantastic result! Good luck for Tuesday and your little blasto babies


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Fab news... roll on tues... what a strange way dates turn out...xxx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi All  

We had E/T yesterday - 2 early blasts (although 1 is a little behind the other and was still a morola at 8am, but had changed to an early blast by 10am   ) Am hoping thats a good sign rather than bad! Sadly, had none to freeze. 

OTD is thurs 4th Feb. Will def go nuts in the meantime!  

Charlie x


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww hun im so excited for you... i really hope it works and that on 4th feb we all get the news your so hoping for and that you get that all important BFP... shame thier was none to freeze but here's hoping one of those too on board take if not both  xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yey hun!! Well done!

Have a very easy 10 day wait... I had 1 early blast on my 3rd go and got a BFP!! 
Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

fingers crossed for you sweetie try and relax for the next 2weeks easier said than done i know good luck


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning Ladies  

Just to update you all, I got a wonderful BFP this morning   

I was actually quite surprised as i've had an awful weekend, my cat that I got when I lost my little boy in August went in for his castration and died under the aneasthetic. He was everything to me and i'm totally gutted   So after a very teary, upset weekend I am very grateful for my lovely BFP.

Hope you are all well and sending you all a  

Charlie x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Huge CONGRATULATIONS hun!!! Have a very healthy 9 months.

I am so sorry to hear about your poor little cat      

Natalie xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Fantastic news on your BFP, well done!!  
I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your cat though, that must be very hard. We also got a kitten last year not long after I had miscarried & he's really helped heal the pain, so I can understand how special your cat would have been to you  
Take care of yourself & rest as much as possible x


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

So sorry to here about the cat i can see how you would be very attactched givin the circumstances.... fantastic news on the BFP side im so pelased for you, obviously ive been where u are after losing ella and going on to have lily.... i'll be thingking of you over the next few weeks as you get past that all important 16 wks mark passes xxxx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys  

Yeah, losing Mack was just awful, so unexpected. Whats even worse, we had to watch Twiglet (our 2yr old girl - in profile pic) whine for him and search the house for him   I cried all weekend  

We went out and bought another kitten, Rocky, to help ease the heartache all round and mainly to occupy Twiglet. God, the things you do  

Charlie x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

congratulations im over the moon for you hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months fingers crossed there 2 little babies there when you got for your scan 
sorry to here about your cat though but i hope having rocky helps you and your other cat


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Just a little update for you....

We had our first scan today and.... WE HAVE TWINS!!!  

Hope you are all well.

Charlie xx


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

omg charlie im sat here with tears flowing im so so happy for you... xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

wow chariesgirl im so so happy for you i cant believe it its so amazing huge congrats


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all

I read this post several months ago and really felt for charlie-girl , unfortunately following egg collection this morning I've just ended up in the same situation with 7 eggs. I'm totally devastated as they expected about 15.  

So I've just had the awful decision of what to  do . I've decided to donated 7 to my recipient meaning I get another go in a couple of months. I'm pleased about this but it still doesn't take away the upset and disappointment, hopefully though someone has just had the phonecall that has made their day. 

Jody


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

jodylala - im so sorry you only got 7 i was the same i got 7 eggs but the rules in my clinc is anything over 6 can be shared so i was still ok to share.  What you are doing is an amazing thing and im sure your recipent is over the moon and will feel forever debited to you      i know it doesn make you feel much better just now but you have done a wonderful thing fingers crossed your recipent gets a bfp and fingers crossed in a couple of months you get one too


----------

